# Holden Dumps Monaro



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*HOLDEN DUMPS MONARO*
By John Carey and Chris Gable
















It's official: Holden has announced that it will dump the Monaro. The car-maker has said that production of the Monaro at its Elizabeth assembly plant in South Australia will stop at the end of this year. 
Final cars made will be a limited-edition specification, to be called CV8-Z.

Holden spokesman Jason Laird would not comment on whether the cessation of Monaro production also meant the end of the line for the left-hand drive Pontiac GTO that's exported to the USA. "It's up to Pontiac to make any announcement regarding the future of the GTO," he said.

Holden's American-born boss, Denny Mooney, has revealed in recent interviews that he's keen to reduce manufacturing complexity that the Elizabeth assembly plant has to cope with as it produces Commodore (in both right- and left-hand drive), Statesman/Caprice (again, in both right- and left-hand drive), Adventra, Crewman (in rear- and all-wheel-drive), Ute, One-Tonner (in RWD and AWD), as well as the Monaro (in right- and left-hand drive, and with two different V8 engines).

The death of Monaro could be just the first step of a manufacturing rationalisation program as Holden gets ready for the all-new VE Commodore and WM Statesman/Caprice models, which will be launched in July, August or maybe even September next year.

In a press release, Denny Mooney said Holden "... continued to investigate options for a next generation coupe with other divisions of General Motors".

"Everyone at Holden is certainly committed to delivering a new generation Monaro in the future but there is still a lot of work to make that happen," he said. "We're looking at a number of options to ensure Holden continues to set the standard when it comes to performance coupes in the future.

"Monaro means too much to Holden to not have another Monaro at some time in the future."

The end-of-the-road CV8-Z Monaro gets a new orange-based metallic colour called Fusion and factory-fitted Holden By Design sunroof, black bonnet scoop accents, machined 18-inch five-spoke alloys -- with one spoke embossed with a CV8-Z logo -- modified rear lights and gun metal chrome CV8-Z rear badge.

Inside, Fusion and Phantom cars come with Fusion-coloured instrument and highlighted leather trim. Three other combinations will be offered: Quicksilver, Turismo and Devil Yellow with anthracite leather trim.

The CV8-Z carries the same $60,490 recommended retail price as the standard VZ Monaro CV8 and goes on sale early next month. Planned production is 1200 cars only.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*The Courier Mail*

*Monaro to roar into the sunset*
By Paul Gover
26jul05









_Monster ... the death-knell has sounded for the Holden Monaro
_​
THE mighty Monaro, the most charismatic car in Holden showrooms, is doomed.

It is the victim of a tumultuous shake-up of Holden's whole Commodore family to make way for new-age models including all-wheel drives. 

Holden's production plant in Adelaide is being restructured, building up to the arrival of the all-new VE model midway through next year. 

Monaro sales have been slowing, which points to a coming plateau in demand in Australia and also for the export model of the car, the Pontiac GTO, which was developed at Fishermans Bend for sales in the US. 

As yet there is no successor to the Monaro in the VE line-up, although Holden is working on several plans, including a heavyweight sports car similar to the Chevrolet Corvette. 

Holden is painting the decision to end production of the Monaro later this year as a win for the company, even though it will be a big loss for fans. 

"This is still the best-selling sports car in the country," spokesman Jason Laird said. "We wanted to go out with a bang while it was still on top. 

"It was a question of us choosing the timing. Champions retire on top." 

The Monaro was a 1960s marque, born again in the late 1990s. There was a deafening roar from customers when Holden displayed a Monaro Coupe at the Sydney Motor Show in 1990, and the car was fast-tracked into showrooms. 

Only 11,000 have been sold since then in Australia, with overseas sales to Britain and the US taking the total beyond 40,000. 

The numbers do not make long-term sense when Holden is struggling with back orders on more popular models, including its all-wheel-drive Adventra and V8-powered Commodore SS. 

Holden plans to farewell the Monaro with a limited edition car called the CV8-Z due on sale next month. But it may not be the end for Monaro. 

"Everyone at Holden is certainly committed to delivering a new-generation Monaro in the future, but there is still a lot of work to make that happen," said Denny Mooney, chairman of GM Holden.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh, crap.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

"Oh, crap" is right!!!
Does that mean that GM is doing a 180 and there won't be an '06 Goat?


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Maybe this sets the stage to move GTO production to the states ...


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

The '06 is already happening and will be the Monaro. GM has said there will be an '07 GTO and will be on a new platform (presumably in the states) so this sort makes sense.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Oh, crap.


You said it BA! I just got off the phone with the boys down under at Harrop and they are not Amused to say the least by this! Imagine if Chevy axed the Corvette in one fell swoop... It's hard to say if there'll be an 06 or not now. I'm starting to think this wassn't such a bad investiment after all! We all know how American cars depreciate by half the minute you drive them off the lot so maybe this can work in our favor.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Xcommuter said:


> Maybe this sets the stage to move GTO production to the states ...


That would be _disasterous._

What a pile that would be.


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

Did anybody read the orange fusion color as a JUDGE package? Sounds like it could be a special edition in the works for '06 models.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's the sugar coated poop from holden.com:

http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action/news?categoryID=5&articleID=1348&navCategoryId=all

I think if you were to scratch below the surface of this, you'd find that Holden's management is pretty P.O.'d at GMNA's idiotic decision to scrap the Zeta platform in favor of building more stupid SUVs. That gut punched all their replacements for the Monaro, Ute and Commodore. I'm sure there are conference calls going on saying "come on, you Aussies will love selling Holden-badged Monte Carlo and Impala SSess." Uh-huh.

I'm think I'm gonna puke. You know, this goes a long way to explain why the car hasn't been included in the employee discount program, why the cars haven't been moving from the docks to the trains, etc. This announcement may very well give GMNA an excuse to ditch the 2006 GTO -- to focus resources on the launch of the Solstice and sell the built up inventory of 2005s.

Bottom line? This car is expensive to make and difficult to sell. The money simply isn't there -- especially with gas heading for $3 a gallon.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Just when Pontiac gets something in gear, someone strips that gear. If the GTO is killed it will fuel the fire for Ford, and Dodge etc.... and increase more sales for Mustangs, and the new era of muscle cars a like. Pontiac started the "rebirth of the muscle car" and if GTO goes belly up GM's competition will take the ball and run with it. And, if the GTO is killed we all will have something very special. I just can't believe Pontiac will abandon the GTO. I see it staying, but with a different look. :confused


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I think it's time to barrage Bob Lutz with emails questioning his sanity! Either that or we march on Detroit and demad Rick Wagoner's head on a platter!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTO judge said:


> Just when Pontiac gets something in gear, someone strips that gear. If the GTO is killed it will fuel the fire for Ford, and Dodge etc.... and increase more sales for Mustangs, and the new era of muscle cars a like. Pontiac started the "rebirth of the muscle car" and if GTO goes belly up GM's competition will take the ball and run with it. And, if the GTO is killed we all will have something very special. I just can't believe Pontiac will abandon the GTO. I see it staying, but with a different look. :confused


...and most likely built here or Canada, which will _suck_.

The things that make the GTO such a great car that is head and shoulders above the rest of the GM stable (excepting possibly the C6 and CTS-V) is the fact that _GMNA had almost nothing to do with it._

Once they get their grubbies involved, it'll be just another crappy car with a huge engine, complete with finest army-man toy plastics and third-world fit and finish.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Yep, this does pretty much suck. But honestly, didn't we all know this was going to happen? The feeling all along has been that our Americanized Monaros were on borrowed time. It shouldn't surprise any of us to finally have confirmation that the party is nearly over. Heck, we could see the end right from the beginning! Hurray for all of us who took advantage of this great opportunity while it lasted.

Let's face it: We're not the biggest demographic out there. I think it's fair to say that the slice of the marketing pie looking for a V8, rear-drive coupe isn't a big one. But we're here, and Ford's ongoing success with the Mustang shows there's money to be made.

All hope is not lost for an affordable GM rear-drive performance car. I posted a link to a _Road & Track _ article in another thread yesterday, and I'll do so again here: http://www.roadandtrack.com/article...4&page_number=1

Even though they're talking about a next-gen Camaro, this info nevertheless gives hope that while GM may have deemed Zeta too expensive to fit the bill for a car meeting our needs, they at least acknowledge people like us as a legitimate market that'll plunk our dollars down for a GTO/Camaro-style vehicle, and it shows that they're working on something for us.

That being said, I hope that whatever they're working on will have the interior quality and tight structure of our GTOs. What a pleasure this car is! This may have been a narrow window of opportunity, but I'm certainly glad I jumped through it.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GM Kid said:


> Yep, this does pretty much suck. But honestly, didn't we all know this was going to happen? The feeling all along has been that our Americanized Monaros were on borrowed time. It shouldn't surprise any of us to finally have confirmation that the party is nearly over. Heck, we could see the end right from the beginning! Hurray for all of us who took advantage of this great opportunity while it lasted.


 :agree 

Look at the bright side...this makes our Monaros all the rarer, doesn't it?


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> I think it's time to barrage Bob Lutz with emails questioning his sanity! Either that or we march on Detroit and demad Rick Wagoner's head on a platter!



:agree Let's start with emails!! I might write my 1st tonite.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

This, the CV8-Z, will be the last of the current Monaro line...the future of the GTO is uncertain...but Holden sends it out with a bang. What a gorgeous car. 




























...man, the looks of the Monaros kick the sh1t out of the domestic versions bearing The U.S. Distributor's lame facia. Once again- not difgging the useless hood scoops...but ya gotta love the Monaro front clip!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ya know,I happen to like the sport appearance package. But I have to tell ya, I love that front clip on the Monaro better than what was offered on the current SAP, or even the stock front. Why in the hell didn't GM offer that Monaro front clip on the SAP, or standard factory? That is so sweet. Hell I wish they'd a offered that color for 05' as well. I too hope that whatever platform any future GTO's are produced on have the same luxury set up we enjoy now. Everyone that rides in this car marvels at how quiet, and how well designed the in terror is. A luxury car disguised as a muscle car. On the bright side of this... If the GTO is killed , we will have a hot rarity. This car grows on you. I don't know about anyone else, but the more I drive it the more it draws me in.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Groucho said:


> This, the CV8-Z, will be the last of the current Monaro line...the future of the GTO is uncertain...but Holden sends it out with a bang. What a gorgeous car.
> 
> ...man, the looks of the Monaros kick the sh1t out of the domestic versions bearing The U.S. Distributor's lame facia. Once again- not difgging the useless hood scoops...but ya gotta love the Monaro front clip!


 :agree 

Excellent Pics . Love the Rear Spoiler too and the black trim around the hood scoops and the quad fogs. And the rear Black lights that the possible 06' could get...The Interior with the matching Pods and Electronic A/C adds even more class. 
Can Only hope the Aftermarket makes some of these ideas available...


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

They are not haulting the prodution of the HSV GTO model .GO to the HSV web and look @ the GTO over there. The HSV coupe is a GTO for the Aussie market with all the US guts and brakes.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> They are not haulting the prodution of the HSV GTO model .GO to the HSV web and look @ the GTO over there.


Thanks for the info ... 

:cheers 

http://www.hsv.com.au/cars/vz/main.asp?link=main/gto.html


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Xcommuter said:


> Excellent Pics . Love the Rear Spoiler ... Can Only hope the Aftermarket makes some of these ideas available...


No need to wait for the aftermarket guys to give you that Rear Spoiler look ... just take your current spoiler off and you have it! That is the standard trunk lid on the GTO and why so many of us are sans spoiler.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

yup..tailless is the way to go..


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

HTRDLNCN said:


> yup..tailless is the way to go..


Absolutely.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

As I've read more - this CV8-V beauty does not have the LS2 under the bonnet. It is exclusive to the HSV GTO.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Which may be the only savings grace for our GTO!


----------

